# Nasty Suspended Algae



## carly.rose (Feb 8, 2012)

Help, im having no luck clearing this up, any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!

(3 x 60 gallon aquariums)
(in no direct sunlight)


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

A warm welcome to the forum 

Hope you don't see this as being mean. We are not 

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/plan...ice-thread-planted-tank-related-issues-24780/

There are lots of info on algae problems already. Hope this help you started and the are lots of experts here to help if you need further help.


----------



## cpool (Apr 30, 2010)

There are 2 options for an suspended algae bloom:

1) turn you lights off for 4-5 days, this will kill all the floating algae

2) Add a UV sterilizer, this will kill all the floating algae

Hope that helps, I have been their a few times, and well it isn't fun.


----------



## carly.rose (Feb 8, 2012)

Size of tank: 60 gallons per tank (3 tanks in total)

Type of lighting (include size of fixture): 48” T5HO in all 3 tanks

Single or Dual bulb: dual in all 3 tanks

Duration of photo period: 10 hrs/ day

Type of substrate: gravel

Frequency of dosing fertilizers (name them): zero

Temperature of your tank: 76

pH: 7.0

GH: 180 ( i cant get it any softer even with tank softner )

KH: 80 

Nitrate levels: 40 ppm ( currently a bag of nitra-zorb in use )

CO2 source: zilch

How often do you do water change: once a month

How much water do you change: 10-20%

Type of fish and how many in the tank: tank #1- Guppies in half swords in the other half
tank #2- Gouramis
tank #3- Mollies and Platy's

What do you feed your fish and how often: tropical flake food once per day (excluding Wednesday's)

Do you have algae in the tank? yes, green suspended

Description of your plant/algae problem: Plants are dying incredibly fast (brown melting leaves.) Also currently battling suspended algae


----------

